# New Buckskin Gelding, need help with a name!!



## AngieRed7 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just brought a 4 year old buckskin quarter horse gelding home yesterday and cannot think of a name for anything! His rescue name (he was part of the lucky 48 in Kentucky) was Buck, but I'm looking for something a little more unique. Anyway, he's as sweet as can be and gorgeous. Please help!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

What? No picture? How can we pick a name without a few cute pictures to look at? I love buckskins.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Well said, Inga.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

So he was just a little guy (yearling?), then, when he was taken into the rescue - has he been in rescue since or did you get him from a secondary home? And, yes, we need pictures.


----------



## AngieRed7 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes he was really young when he was rescued around a year old. I got him from a secondary home. I'm trying to figure out how to attach a picture from my phone but I just can't figure it out, lol. Thank you though, I'll try on my computer tomorrow


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Klucky!!! It's cute!!!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I've always wanted a buckskin named Buck, so why change it! Lol. Dollar is another one, coz he's gold like a dollar coin. Yeah, I'm pretty cliche and unoriginal!


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Buck is a good name! Of course, I am biased being that my horse is also named Buck.  How about fluffing it out a little?

Buckwheat
Buckington
Buckly
Buckeye
Buck-o


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what is his personality? What I do, and it is silly, is I stand at the front of the pen. i start just saying names.. example, buck, sam, charlie, aldo, just any name that pops into my head. When the horse responds , picking his ears up , coming to fence, making lips, head bob, I repeat that name. If i get a response that becomes the horses name. If the horse pins his ears, at a name, I dont repeat that name.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I like Tanner for a buckskin.


----------

